# How / What / Why / I Need a.... Can I....Advice On....



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I know I'm a relative new on here - but how many similar questions get asked as new threads on here....:wall:

If anyones after a wiki of detailing then you can be sure it's 99.9% in here already. I'm an advocate of constant learning - you have to be - but I'm reckoning at least 20+% of new threads could be answered by doing DW research and using the resources readily available.

Not wishing to step on ayones toes by listing these but here's a small selection to throw in.

*List of DW sponsors - Need a Detailer ?*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59823

*What is IPA-LSP-ONR-FCP etc,etc ? - Detailing Abbreviations List*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134803

*Start a Valeting / Detailing Business - thinking about...*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=12217261

*Guide/Info on starting a business*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987

*What is best way to Clean Glass ?*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=12219829

*What is best Tyre Dressing / cleaner ?*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=12219906

*Pressure Washers ? - all you ever wanted to ask...*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=12219911

*New to Machine Polishing ? - how/what/why*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=12219918

*Dave KG's Dual Action Polishing Full Guide*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

*Dave KG's Rotary Polishing Full Guide*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=66024

*Pads, Pads and more pads - Got a question about Pads ?*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=12219925

*Paint Hardness ? - How hard is the paint on my.../ on A...*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=12219931

*What is Snowfoam - what does it do/work/look like ?*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=12219938

*Wax, wax and more wax - what is best/wettest/hardest/etc....*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/tags.php?tag=wax

*Wet Sanding ? - who/what/why/when*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=12219946

lastly...

*I need advice on...*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=12219951

Feel free to add

:thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Good call, Its amazing what the search function can throw up :lol: 

but I agree @ least 20% if not more could be answered with a little research :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd sticky this great idea !


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Isn't the fact they get answered still without the usual forum "Use the search facility" riposte one of the beauties of DW as a whole?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm gonna make this a sticky. top thread bouncer. :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

It's the same in the GTechniq section, 90% of questions asked could be answered if only people would read the forum, or just LOOK first.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

good idea with the links.....but most of them do not work



> vBulletin Message
> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Bero said:


> good idea with the links.....but most of them do not work


Sometimes search for a few 'key words' (hence keywords).
If it pulls up no results, try searching by 'tags'- sometimes that brings up a few gems from experience.

And the above forum search links pulled up loads of results.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Bero said:


> good idea with the links.....but most of them do not work


hmmm I noticed that - Just refreshed them - the question is on the search php how long the link results remain active?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

All this aside, the vBulletin search engine is pants ... ... ... just wait until we hit v4.x, believe me the v4 search engine is totally useless. In fact v4 is pretty useless full stop, a backward step on v3.x IMO.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would would also vote to ban any questions that start with:

"what's the best"


I can't think of anything worse tbh....

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I would would also vote to ban any questions that start with:
> 
> "what's the best"
> 
> ...


your XK? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> your XK? :lol:


No, that would be what's the biggest pile of Ford/TATA/Rover p!sh in the world...

Not _quite_ the same sort of question!

:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> No, that would be what's the biggest pile of Ford/TATA/Rover p!sh in the world...
> 
> Not _quite_ the same sort of question!
> 
> :lol:


think i should start a thread with whats the best now....


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I would would also vote to ban any questions that start with:
> 
> "what's the best"
> 
> ...


x2 on that :thumb:


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> think i should start a thread with whats the best now....


now i see where your other post came from :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kev Lewis (Nov 29, 2010)

Links are not working?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The thread would have to be called "what's the best was to annoy the cueball?" :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

A good idea, but links don't work for me, but when new members sign up, could they get a link to this thread (when the links work), just so when a noob ask's those question's, we'll know they haven't read it.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> I know I'm a relative new on here - but how many similar questions get asked as new threads on here....:wall:
> 
> If anyones after a wiki of detailing then you can be sure it's 99.9% in here already. I'm an advocate of constant learning - you have to be - but I'm reckoning at least 20+% of new threads could be answered by doing DW research and using the resources readily available.
> 
> ...


*FAO: The_Bouncer*

Please edit your post and fix the links, several do not link to anything except a DW broken link warning screen.

A great thread, but it needs to work properly to be effective.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

ok I've edited this twice now - It seems that the 'search' links only have a short shelf life - 24 hours ?

Don't know why this board does this ? - suggest thread becomes 'un sticky' until resolvement is found by site owners.

Did not know the .php return result function had this setting / 'fault' 

Thx


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The search engine built into vBulletin is hopeless as best, in the latest incarnation (v4.x) it's next to useless. which is a shame because otherwise I think vBulletin is by far the best forum package.

Thanks for trying :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Shoot me down if im wrong but the part of a forum is interaction where x person get's to ask a question.
Get's awnserd and make's the forum what it is?Nice and helpfull full of nice people
So what if it's been done 100 time's it's better for x person to ask him self of any question's he or she may want to find out.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

chrisc said:


> Shoot me down if im wrong but the part of a forum is interaction where x person get's to ask a question.
> Get's awnserd and make's the forum what it is?Nice and helpfull full of nice people
> So what if it's been done 100 time's it's better for x person to ask him self of any question's he or she may want to find out.


True - although I don't think anyones questions would be discouraged in future... no matter how basic... we've all got to learn from knowing nothing!

Looking at it another way though... it is quite hard to search succsessfully sometimes (I favour the google "site:www.detailingworld.co.uk... method) , so it could be very helpful having such links for people if it takes some of the legwork out of it (i.e. their asking could only be a result of the difficultly to find answers).

Then, given that some of the discussions can get a bit complicated/opinionated quite quickly, and might assume prior knowledge... a bit of a steer could not only help people ask "better" questions to help them get more out of their experience (I don't mean that in a condescending way), but also provide a confidence in understanding some of the answers they might get, or even challenge them with more confidence. This helps create a two way discussion around things, rather than one way flow of knowledge/preference.

That _could_ help move their individual knowledge, and the forum as a whole forwards. :thumb:

I know I for one like to get stuck in and involved as quickly as possible... do some reasearch, try to apply it... sometimes your lack of knowledge gets shown up, but that's another way you learn... as long as you don't think you're an expert after 5 mins and start touting for business! :thumb:


----------



## Kev Lewis (Nov 29, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> ok I've edited this twice now - It seems that the 'search' links only have a short shelf life - 24 hours ?
> 
> Don't know why this board does this ? - suggest thread becomes 'un sticky' until resolvement is found by site owners.
> 
> ...


Are any of the Mod's / Admin able to help with this one please??

Cheers :thumb:
Kev


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't work.


----------



## kaka (Jun 9, 2011)

im looking for jet washes i dnt knw wot to get.>im lookin to spend around 1500..im starting a mobile carwash valeting service..any adivce plz ta!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

chrisc said:


> Shoot me down if im wrong but the part of a forum is interaction where x person get's to ask a question.
> Get's awnserd and make's the forum what it is?Nice and helpfull full of nice people
> So what if it's been done 100 time's it's better for x person to ask him self of any question's he or she may want to find out.


Ok, *BANG!!!!! *

Its just part of forum life. :thumb: Some ask some search 

Either way its a good forum, no its the best ive ever experienced. :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Ok, *BANG!!!!! *
> 
> Its just part of forum life. :thumb: Some ask some search
> 
> Either way its a good forum, no its the best ive ever experienced. :thumb:


I gotta put my hand up here - shoot me too..

...I'm an asker rather than a searcher 

Some call it lazy, I call it personal questioning  :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kaka said:


> im looking for jet washes i dnt knw wot to get.>im lookin to spend around 1500..im starting a mobile carwash valeting service..any adivce plz ta!!


you won't need to spend £1500 (i assume you mean £) on a PW


----------



## Lewis180 (Jul 14, 2011)

All the links in this appear to be broken now


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Like , what's the best ......Question to ever have been asked on here . :lol:



The Cueball said:


> I would would also vote to ban any questions that start with:
> 
> *"what's the best"*
> 
> ...


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

What's the best thread I can use to give me answers to all the FAQ's in one hit?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Russ and his BM said:


> What's the best thread I can use to give me answers to all the FAQ's in one hit?


search is probably the best, as every member has there own thoughts :lol:


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

(I was just being ironic!)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Naughty broken links


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Russ and his BM said:


> What's the best thread I can use to give me answers to all the FAQ's in one hit?


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

